# Home made bird thrower ?



## quackwacker (Jan 9, 2011)

anyone have a home made bird launcher ( zinger winger )

I just cant make myself pay 900 for one of them things.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 9, 2011)

Do a search over on RTF  or TheRefuge for 'winger plans' or 'homemade winger'.  Here are a couple of the threads from the search results.  

Looks like a great project for a handyman ... unfortunately RB is not particularly gifted in that area so I'll probably just have to keep saving my pennies!  

http://www.kwicklabs.com/Winger Photogallery.htm

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=10287&highlight=Winger+plans

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=38343&highlight=Winger+plans

If you decide to give it a shot let us know how it goes!


----------



## quackwacker (Jan 9, 2011)

Awwesome!   Im going to try this and will let you know how it goes!


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Jan 9, 2011)

Yep. I made 2 different kinds. One is out of pvc, and the other one is out of 1/2" conduit. I still haven't gotten the pouches and tubing yet, but I did do a rough test with a home made pouch and 3/8" bungee. The conduit model is going to be very comparable to the Zinger Winger/Gu launchers. I even swiped some radio equip from my  RC airplanes to make make it remote launch.


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Jan 9, 2011)

I posted my first response before looking at the links that Tag-a-long posted. http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=38343&highlight=Winger+plans This thread shows both launchers I built. Kwick Labs has a crude set of plans on his website, but the one I built out of conduit, I built from just looking at the picture. One of the main problems I had when working on mine, is that there aren't any specific measurements given on either launcher. I had to really dig to find some measurements and take an educated guess at the rest.


----------



## John F Hughes (Jan 10, 2011)

I have 3-wingers 4-sale


----------



## NGaHunter (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey John...How much are you asking and what kind?


----------



## quackwacker (Jan 10, 2011)

NGaHunter said:


> Hey John...How much are you asking and what kind?



x2


----------



## waterdogs (Jan 10, 2011)

x3.


----------



## catalpa (Jan 10, 2011)

Quack, I built four using kwicklab plans. They where cheap to build and you can scale them to fit your needs.


----------



## Meat Dog Mafia (Jan 12, 2011)

When you make them make sure you dont make the poles to long. It makes them hard to haul around. I had a buddy that made his and they were very hard to pack around everything else. The Gunners up SOG is what I use and they are expensive but a little more compact.Also what really hits the pocket is the electronics. You may consider trying the Dogtra launcher boxes. They work good out to about 75yds in medium to light cover. Good luck with your plans and let us know how it is coming along


----------



## John F Hughes (Jan 12, 2011)

2-or made from 1x1 tuben and the other 1 1/2 round alum..no remote come with them...but they do have that lil thang of ma-do (LOL) you plug in..$200 ea..or $550 for all


----------

